# Lance on a fixie!



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

http://www.mashsf.com/ scroll down for the video


pretty cool........but I don't think this does much for motorist liking us, in fact quite the opposite.

I sure wish I could skid like some of those guys!!


,


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

no thanks


----------



## Spin42 (Sep 8, 2004)

Cool video, thanks for posting.

With all the fund raising Lance does for cancer, "The Worlds number one killer"...you'd think he'd wear a helmet! Other then that, great video!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Spin42 said:


> Cool video, thanks for posting.
> 
> With all the fund raising Lance does for cancer, "The Worlds number one killer"...you'd think he'd wear a helmet! Other then that, great video!


Great video! Yesterday I rode my bike without a helmet for the first time in a long time and you know what . . . it was exhilarating. I wasn't going as fast as those guys in the video nor was I riding in heavy city traffic. It was nice to be outside on my bike enjoying the day. 

Maybe Lance was doing the same thing. Clearly he wasn't going out with the intention of barreling through the city streets (notice he had on running shoes and he had only platform pedals whereas the other riders had cycling shoes).


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe I am an idiot, but which one of those was Lance? Is he the one in the white with what looks like a hidden brake lever?


----------



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

to be honest, there's a Lance-look-alike in white t shirt and sunglasses. I doubt it's really him. The guy has too money to act like a clown these days.



jsedlak said:


> Maybe I am an idiot, but which one of those was Lance? Is he the one in the white with what looks like a hidden brake lever?


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Campag12 said:


> to be honest, there's a Lance-look-alike in white t shirt and sunglasses. I doubt it's really him. The guy has too money to act like a clown these days.


Yeah... and the look-a-like has access to a look-alike Lance house and look-alike yellow jersey's hanging on the wall... watch the very end of the video w/credits which include is name. 

Yes he is the guy in the white t-shirt and grey shorts that starts appearing 1/2 way thru the video. 

These guys are probably his new team, lol...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Campag12 said:


> to be honest, there's a Lance-look-alike in white t shirt and sunglasses. I doubt it's really him. The guy has too money to act like a clown these days.



Those are the Mash SF guys and the video was shot in Austin during April 2008.


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

God that looks fun


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

i bet its easy to get the cops to stop hassling you for riding recklessly thru traffic when you are riding in texas with lance.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

thanks for sharing. that must have been cool!


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

great find
good to see he is human and just having a blast


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

It's nice to see that the Cycle Gods are in touch with the common folk.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Good video, even better song. I loves me some Leo Kottke. Best Guitarist ever IMO... the man can play like lance could ride.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great video. It would be cool if I could skid like that!!


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

What? you all didn't hear the news? He's racing the tour next year on a fixie.  Those guys are nuts. I do like the skidding though. :thumbsup:


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I love Lance's mustache bars. Grant would be proud.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Classic vid.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

the other videos are also good. I can't say their life expectancy is something I'd want, bombing thru traffic without brakes, or even looking at whats coming. They're pretty talented on the bikes, that's for sure.


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

Dang I need a fixie. Christmas present for sure. Anyone see the guy skidding with what looks like a Heineken draught keg? It was before Lance showed up. Pretty awesome.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

It's cool that he uses mustache bars. Anyone know what frame Lance was on?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

lancezneighbor said:


> It's cool that he uses mustache bars. Anyone know what frame Lance was on?



It was a Trek. All stealth black. 

NRS-AIR, the guy with the Keg had it while Lance was there. Some edits out of sequence so you don't see it in hand next to Lance or anything. We have a great still shot of him in LA's hood riding with the keg.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

that looks like my rides ,,just had a cop beep at me & girl in a car holler somethin at me,ahh helmets more for motorcyclin


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

That ROCKED!. Those dudes are scary good. Those guys were the star of the video but it was really good to see LA cut loose like that. Everybody needs a fixie.


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

Lance hanging with dirty hipsters? What next?


----------



## deltasierra (Aug 9, 2008)

Great link. Thanks. And I'm a Lance hater. 

Was happy to see the helmet nazis found a way to work themselves into this thread.


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

gregdogg62 said:


> Lance hanging with dirty hipsters? What next?


Id rather hang out with "Dirty Hipsters" than "Bike Snobs" any day.


----------



## hithisisjoe (Sep 15, 2008)

Love that vid. On a different note, anyone recognize those bike shipping cases they have in the first minute of the video when they're getting their bags? They look simple and easy to stack. Would love to know who makes them.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Great for the image of road cyclists everywhere. Almost as effective from
a PR standpoint as Critical Mass events.


----------



## dwadamcat (Feb 20, 2008)

That isnt Lance Armstrong thats some other guy named lance I say this vid on the mtbr forum I think thought the same thing till I read the post fully. just so you guys know


----------



## iron048 (Apr 15, 2008)

I've never seen such daredevil cycling in my life. Certainly made me cringe, the way they were all over the lanes and everything...the worst bit was at the junction........eep. That aside, it looked great to be riding in a group of fixed wheel bikes.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

dwadamcat said:


> That isnt Lance Armstrong thats some other guy named lance I say this vid on the mtbr forum I think thought the same thing till I read the post fully. just so you guys know


Wow, you must not get out of the house much.

How many other "Lances" are that that live in Austin, opened up a bike shop called Mellow Johnny's, and has a huge house with a whole @#$% load of yellow jerseys hanging on the wall?


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

If you click on videos and choose 'Garrett' you'll see Lance getting dropped. Isn't the Giro coming up soon? haha..


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

it looks like DaKine is the brand of bags they were using.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

dwadamcat said:


> That isnt Lance Armstrong thats some other guy named lance I say this vid on the mtbr forum I think thought the same thing till I read the post fully. just so you guys know


Just so were straight the guy in the vid was most certainly Lance. The house was Lance's house. The bike he was riding was his Trek. They were in Austin. It was shot in April. They had lunch at Wahoo's on West Street the day they shot.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

I would just love to take a peak into Lance's bike room. As of this month, I've seen videos of him on a fixie, MTB and Cyclocross, add onto that all the road bikes he has and I'm sure it would be any cyclists wet dream.

On a side note, Coming next month lance on a BMX!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

agm2 said:


> I would just love to take a peak into Lance's bike room. As of this month, I've seen videos of him on a fixie, MTB and Cyclocross, add onto that all the road bikes he has and I'm sure it would be any cyclists wet dream.
> 
> On a side note, Coming next month lance on a BMX!



It's nice. Lots of MTB's, and road, some TT rigs. I will say there are lots of collectors that have better collections but he has a lot of rideable current stuff. Sometimes you'll even get a laugh when you a piece like TT helmet worn in the tour on a stuffed boars head.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

teoteoteo said:


> It's nice. Lots of MTB's, and road, some TT rigs. I will say there are lots of collectors that have better collections but he has a lot of rideable current stuff. Sometimes you'll even get a laugh when you a piece like TT helmet worn in the tour on a stuffed boars head.


It must be nice to just get any bike you want, but then I guess that's little bit of the allure of wanting something new or better. I hate to use this quote but it kinda sums it up.

"If I had all the knowledge in the world, what would be the point of living"-Nelly

It's the thing just past our grasp that pushes us


----------

